# *** Bud pics eye candy thread ***



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Some bud pics from my harvest hope you guys enjoy. Thanks for stopping by.   NL, Moby, skunk #1 and violet.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

bud pics and happy leaf


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Nicely done 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

why thank you nvthis would you like a smoke?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Truly!  


So, any scissor hash to enjoy after all this work?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

yah but I enjoy the kief much more..loving my kief box. hash messes up my nails


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

I dig the scissor. It's one of the quick, tasty little treats from having to do all that work... Can't wait  Ima have it in spades this round I think..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice...I need to go trim..those buds in the lower pics arent done yet...maybe one more bowl...thank god all these plants arent done at once...


----------



## Alistair (Feb 15, 2010)

Those look very nice, really.  Even the fan leaves look great!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks alis!! if I look really closely I think I can see a tiny tiny bit of bute burn..which is good I had them eating at their max..


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

You can have the kief and i'll take the bud 2dog! Congrats!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, I see ever so little tip burn.  Good job.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> You can have the kief and i'll take the bud 2dog! Congrats!


 

you know u r welcome to some!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Yeah, I see ever so little tip burn. Good job.


 

skunk 1 is a very good eater I have been feeding her the max ammounts on the directions.. a little ham.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

oh a question please? the skunk 1 stem is hollow like a straw...very thick and strong but hollow til you reach the top...is that normal? I will get a pic..


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2010)

Well done. Some stems are hollow and some are not.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks umbra...I wonder why?? hmmmm cool info.

I found some mold in the skunk 1 you can see it in the bottom right pic of the first post where the little leaf is dead...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

fantastic looking indo 2dog. that trim job ain't to shabby either! looks like you're the only long haired hippy at that trimming table?? LOL

shame about the mold


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

def the only trimmer..it was only a tiny bit of mold..with bud this dense and heavy it is to be expected I think...I had fans on her constantly..imagine with bad airflow..I may have lost a couple grams no biggie...


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice briliant colors!!!...same color polish my wifey wears!!...


----------



## HATCH (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome Bud, You Did A Great Job, Congrat's & Happy Smoke'nnn..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks guys...yah the NL is a beautiful bud very colorful...


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

mmmmmmm nice


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

awesome


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 23, 2010)

2dog, describe your setup for us?  what nutes?  what kinda light?  hydro or soil?

everything looks awesome.  i wish my harvest was half as good as yours.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47979&page=16

surrep all my grow info is in this post..it has the nutes and lights etc.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2010)

All these harvest shots are killin me 2dog....   GREAT JOB...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks jam it has been a long time coming..first indoor grow and all...those sativas were killing me. I started and finished other plants and these just kept going and going.


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

No Doubt The Colors Are Poppin


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

moby **** blue widow and nl bud pics..pics of my jars.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Hehehe...Power NUGS! Damn 2dog....lets party!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

2dog. very nice girl. i want to smoke some of that fo sho.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks guys...it was  a long wait. wish I could share with everyone!


----------



## Gueifu (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah i was trying to think of one...they don't have them at the newbury 
comics in boston? bring an ipod loaded with decent music and some bear 
mace if you have to go there, it's hipster season.


----------

